# Maybe prices aren't so bad



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

1950 VS 2020: The Price of Guns and Ammo - Wideners Shooting, Hunting & Gun Blog


In this article we compare the prices of guns and ammo from 1950 VS 2020 including a look at inflation and comparative wages across the decades.



www.wideners.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Help you price today









All Calibers Price History - Ammunition Price Charts - Ammo Prices Now


View the price history and trend for all calibers of ammo. Know when the best time is to buy ammo in 2022. Ammunition price charts by caliber.




ammopricesnow.com


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not sure where they got those prices from for 2020


180gr 30-06 more like 20-25 a box for the core-locs 25-35 for something like deer season xp or Hornady

shot shells were 6.99 in 2020 now in 2021 they are 11.99 if you can find them


22lr is also off 38 dollars a brick in 2020 was the best I could do if you wanted a hollow point game load try 50 to 100 a brick

9mm also off in 2018 you could find magtech for 12.99 a box in 2020 if you could find any 25 a box was a good price at time just shy of a buck a round that wasn't even perosnal defense ammo. 

38 special your looking at 25dolars a box of 50 for target loads before March then if you could find it at all

45 acp 11 years ago 20 dollars a box was as good as you could do and 25 a box was a lot more common that is still just ball ammo 

I don't know where they got their prices from but maybe if you bought the absolute cheapest ammo on Jan 1 2020 then maybe you could get close to those prices if you were buying it in bulk 



I will agree things are not always as bas as they look price wise 

just a few years ago we said buying a Colt Single action army is the cheapest it had ever been in 1890 a cold SAA was one 20 dollar gold piece and in 2017 you could still get one for just a little less than a 20 dollar gold piece.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> not sure where they got those prices from for 2020


I got them from 1950 VS 2020: The Price of Guns and Ammo - Wideners Shooting, Hunting & Gun Blog

The link in my OP


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Just found this









Best Ammo for Finding Ammunition 2023 - Guns Mags Reloading


Search best in-stock ammo, guns, magazines, and reloading components for the cheapest prices online 2023




ammoseek.com


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I didn't ask where you got the ammo prices I wondered where they got them

those ammo prices were extremely optimistic for 3/4 of 2020 and somewhat optimistic for even 2019


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I got them from 1950 VS 2020: The Price of Guns and Ammo - Wideners Shooting, Hunting & Gun Blog
> 
> The link in my OP


Those have got to be averages. One significant relevant change between 1950 and today is that imported ammo, aside from surplus, wasn’t really much of a thing in 1950. In 1950, if you were buying shotshells, you were buying American-made. Today, if you’re buying shotshells, there is a better than average chance that you’re buying import.


----------

